# Need help identifying



## Marko_Uganda (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi all, my name is Marko, and I live and work in Uganda.

I got 15 cichlids from fishermans at Lake Victoria in Uganda. I think that I have few different species in my tank,and I need your help identifying them.

https://ibb.co/WzNppgw

https://ibb.co/Dt0hynF

https://ibb.co/p01Rc43

https://ibb.co/YDZBQVG

https://ibb.co/qySHJrH


----------



## Marko_Uganda (Aug 3, 2020)

Added a pic of what I think is a male, not great pic but I think someone can help  Males get some kind of metallic bluish colors with dark zebra like stripes

https://ibb.co/5k1CrD2


----------

